# Weekend Production



## twoclones (Aug 24, 2009)

Haven't posted a photo here in a while so thought I'd show what I've been up to this past weekend. 

A giant _[34" plus base tall]_ flat plane carving.






A stylized bear. 





Butch 
http://www.WoodHacker.com/


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 25, 2009)

Both are very nice.


----------



## dustytools (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice work!!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Aug 25, 2009)

Excellent work. Love to try some human figures myself. Guess its about time to get back to carving! I need to start on some extra inventory for a show that I'm doing in a couple of weeks. Love the stylized bear too. What type of wood?:wave: Carve on man!


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 25, 2009)

twoclones said:


> A giant _[34" plus base tall]_ flat plane carving.


What exactly is a flat plane carving? Do you use a hand plane on it?

Nice work, BTW, just wanted to know what you mean with your reference and/or how it relates to the giant.


----------



## twoclones (Aug 25, 2009)

TraditionalTool said:


> What exactly is a flat plane carving?



I suppose a good description would be "Carving only flat planes without curves." The style developed as a result of carving tools being illegal for anyone other than wood carving Union members to own. Folk artists continued to carve with straight blade knives... 

Here is a book on the subject: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/15...mp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1565232305


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 26, 2009)

twoclones said:


> I suppose a good description would be "Carving only flat planes without curves." The style developed as a result of carving tools being illegal for anyone other than wood carving Union members to own. Folk artists continued to carve with straight blade knives...
> 
> Here is a book on the subject:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/15...mp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1565232305


That's fascinating, unions are evil...look at the car companies in America...

I was mostly curious as to what tools you used on the "giant" and/or how that related to the carving itself. Did you use chisels, slicks, gouges, saws?

Now I'm curious if the flat plane carving just refers to the style that was developed out of this, and if so, what tools became legal for non-union folks to possess? I'll have to google on this, or do some searches on these foras...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## twoclones (Aug 26, 2009)

I think you'll find that the knife is used almost exclusively in modern flat plane carving. Back when it was a necessity, an axe would have been used on larger pieces. I used a chainsaw [actually 2 chainsaws] then angle grinder to remove chain marks. 

These days, since they are made with a knife, flat plane carvings tend to be in the 6" tall and under range. There may be enough wood in mine to make 100 typically sized pieces. 

The book I linked to has photos of old and new carvings as well as quite a few patterns. The history is described well there as well. 

Butch 
www.WoodHacker.com


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 26, 2009)

Butch,

So you adapted the style to chainsaws, I see...that clever. I have seen those small caricatures and know that folks use small carving knives, but a knife is typically not flat either, although I know some are. Did they make the non-union folks use flat bladed knives?

I like your concept, and also, great execution!

I was also curious, as was lumberjackchef, what type of wood the bear was carved out of...I'm gonna guess cedar, but looks like the giant is carved out of pine, possibly.


----------



## twoclones (Aug 26, 2009)

*Basswood and Sycamore*



TraditionalTool said:


> Did they make the non-union folks use flat bladed knives?



Well, I don't think non-union folks were made to use anything. Sounds to me more like they couldn't buy tools like gouges, scorps and inshaves so they simply made do with what they had. 



TraditionalTool said:


> I was also curious, as was lumberjackchef, what type of wood the bear was carved out of...I'm gonna guess cedar, but looks like the giant is carved out of pine, possibly.



Missed lumgerjackchefs' question before... 
The bear is carved from Basswood and is about 3' long. Heavy too. I can pick it up but can't walk around with it. 
The flat plane Oskar is Sycamore. I'm partial to Sycamore because it holds detail well, is easier to carve than Birch and holds up well in the hot, arid climate where I live. 

Today I have my eye on a piece of Sycamore which tells me there is a unicorn in side... 

:greenchainsaw: 
http://www.WoodHacker.com/


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 26, 2009)

twoclones said:


> Well, I don't think non-union folks were made to use anything. Sounds to me more like they couldn't buy tools like gouges, scorps and inshaves so they simply made do with what they had.


That is one of the things that fascinates me...it was the Vikings that smelted for ages, going way, way back...so I have to ponder, how would they keep these folks from forging their own gouges and/or other non-flat tools, these people have it in their blood going back for ages...seems the Scandinavians are related to Norwegians, at least geo wise.


twoclones said:


> Missed lumgerjackchefs' question before...
> The bear is carved from Basswood and is about 3' long. Heavy too. I can pick it up but can't walk around with it.
> The flat plane Oskar is Sycamore. I'm partial to Sycamore because it holds detail well, is easier to carve than Birch and holds up well in the hot, arid climate where I live.


Ah, I was wrong on both counts...lol

Like those knots in the sycamore, they stand out pretty dark like pine does.


twoclones said:


> Today I have my eye on a piece of Sycamore which tells me there is a unicorn in side...


Please post when done!


----------



## twoclones (Sep 23, 2009)

*Unicorn plans*



TraditionalTool said:


> Please post when done!



My unicorn stopped at being a Colt but I offered, on my website, to add a unicorn if desired. "Wholesale Sports" currently has him on display and offered for sale.


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 24, 2009)

Really cute, mama wants one now.


----------

